# Possible Tax break?? Help please



## Jellybean (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have got my skilled migration visa already and planning to make the big move in October with my partner. 

Somebody mentioned to me that there is a good tax break for overseas professionals - the aussie government give you back money on your rent?? I can't seem to find any info and think she may have confused it with the LAFHA which I am not eligable for since I have permanent residency and not on 457 visa.

Does anyone know anything about this? I'm finding it all really confusing!

Thanks


----------



## byron (Jan 3, 2010)

unfortunately thats true, only 457 get the big tax breaks. PR's dont


----------

